# 2016 Opel Astra Owners Manual



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Just going by the body style, I would say it is most likely a Gen2. Doing a Google search it looks like there are many similarities but.....
https://gmauthority.com/blog/2012/12/car-clash-chevy-cruze-vs-opel-astra/. It is like the Astra was ahead of its time? Body wise at least. I hate to say like my Buick Encore, lots of similar parts but not the same. I found the hard way the 1.4 engine in my Encore is the same but doesn't take the same oil filter. It has a different drain back and different filter process along with a larger tube to fit the filter on.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah that is definitely the Astra K, which is basically the equivalent of a Gen 2 hatch. Both have the same 1.4t, B14xft (LE2). I only know cause I was looking for mods across the sea to bring to the states lol


----------

